# Gundula Janowitz performing Letzte Rose from Friedrich von Flotow 'Martha'



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm hoping someone on here may have (or have heard) the (Dutch radio/Radio Netherlands?) rare live broadcast (possibly 1970) of 'Die Letzte Rose" from Friedrich von Flotow 'Martha' stunningly sung by Gundula Janowitz? The performance must have been recorded for the radio broadcast as I believe it has been aired years later in 1985 (someone put a taped recording from the radio on youtube but that has sadly vanished!). I don't believe this live recording has ever been released although the recorded performance must be hiding in the vaults somewhere!? 

It would be great to have confirmation as to what has happened to this obscure track by Gundula Janowitz, whether it has been played since 1985 and if the recording can be resurrected and showcased (even finally released!?)? 

Many thanks


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

> Cool Hand Luke: I'm hoping someone on here may have (or have heard) the (Dutch radio/Radio Netherlands?) rare live broadcast (possibly 1970) of 'Die Letzte Rose" from Friedrich von Flotow 'Martha' stunningly sung by Gundula Janowitz?


I never even heard of it!-- Now _I_ have to have it.

Thanks for mentioning it.

Down the Rabbit Hole I go.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 7, 2014)

Be so great to find out more info, Marschallin Blair.  

The youtube account that put up the rare recording was terminated quite some time ago due to multiple third-party notifications of copyright infringement and I can't find any other source of info!? What I did find is a release by the NM Classics label that included The Four Last Songs with Gundula Janowitz, recorded during the 1968 Holland Festival, that had only been previously issued on transcriptions for radio broadcast. So 'Die Letzte Rose" by Gundula Janowitz may have been sung at the Holland Festival (1970?) and only heard as a transcription for radio broadcast on Radio Netherlands (the Dutch World Service)?


----------



## Don the Beachcomber (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi,

maybe helpful. Yesterday 2014-11-27 in the german radio programm "Die Musikstunde" it was played on SWR2 radio (hopefully what you mean).
Friedrich von Flotow: Traditional / Thomas Moore
„Martha“, Lied der Martha,
Last rose of summer
Gundula Janowitz /
Rundfunkorchester des SWF / Emmerich Smola
M9041033 001,
Aufnahme 1970,
2‘52

As you can see, the recording is from 1970 but recorded bei the Rundfunkorchester of SWR (radio orchestra of Südwest Rundfunk).

You can order a live recording on CD (12.50 Euro) of the hole show, which contains the song. The whole theme of the show were roses... About sounding, swinging, singing roses....or something like that.
There is a telephon numer +49 7221/929 26030 where you can order it.
But I don't know, what about sending abroad.

Best regards

Don from germany


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 7, 2014)

Thank you so much for this exciting info, Don, I've only just noticed your reply! 

I will get in touch with SWR2 radio about their CD release that includes the rare radio transcriptions recording of Gundula Janowitz performing Letzte Rose. It's unbelievable that this piece of music has actually been issued! 

The issue of this recording on CD could also hopefully mean some other radio stations may finally be able to showcase this piece to a wider audience?


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 7, 2014)

The useful info provided by the recent SWR2 broadcast which included this rare recording of Gundula Janowitz has helped me to discover that this track has actually been previously released by Deutsche Grammophon!! The track is included on the 1976 compilation LP "Das Rundfunkorchester Des Südwestfunks" catalogue no. SWF 44/45!! I've not seen that mentioned anywhere before! 

I've managed to find a copy which personally I think is preferable to what is a CDR of the recent SWR2 broadcast but hopefully, given it's been previously released, Deutsche Grammophon can be encouraged to include the Gundula Janowitz track on a future release!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 7, 2014)

Had hoped we may see some rarities included on the newly released Box set 'Gundula Janowitz Edition' by Decca to coincide with her 80th birthday! But her recording of 'Letzte Rose" from Friedrich von Flotow 'Martha' continues to remain obscure.

The taped recording from the radio (albeit with lots of interference) has intriguingly resurfaced on Youtube with the transmission of two obscure recordings by Gundula Janowitz:

'Arie der Micaela' from Bizet 'Carmen'

'Letzte Rose" from Friedrich von Flotow 'Martha' (at approx 6.20)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Had hoped we may see some rarities included on the newly released Box set 'Gundula Janowitz Edition' by Decca to coincide with her 80th birthday! But her recording of 'Letzte Rose" from Friedrich von Flotow 'Martha' continues to remain obscure.
> 
> The taped recording from the radio (albeit with lots of interference) has intriguingly resurfaced on Youtube with the transmission of two obscure recordings by Gundula Janowitz:
> 
> ...


I knew this question was somewhere and when my box arrived I checked all discs, I even ask a friend of mine who must be the greatest fan ever, even he could not find it in his collection with very rare recordings. 
One glimmer of hope is the Four Last songs recorded in Amsterdam are back on one of the discs, that's a plus.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Would love to have a Martha recording with Janowitz!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> 'Letzte Rose" from Friedrich von Flotow 'Martha' (at approx 6.20)


The usual Janowitz cool perfection. Give me the heart-warming perfection of Galli-Curci:


----------

